# Posting Pictures



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2011)

I have complained about a few things in the past that don't work as good as they did on the old forum.

Some of them have been fixed, and some of them haven't been as of now, but I feel it's only fair to mention that it seems to me that the speed of posting pictures, by using "Insert Image" in the upper right of the "Message/Reply" box has been getting faster each time I use it.  Thanks Jeff & Huddler!

The smileys list now gives us a pretty good assortment too.

I have a problem with that, but it might be my iMac27 that causes it. When I'm hunting a good smiley, the smiley page scrolls around on it's own, and sometimes disappears until I remove my cursor from it for a second. But like I said, that could be my fault, and I didn't start this thread to complain----only to give credit, where I think credit is due ( to Jeff & Huddler).

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## thestealth (Apr 26, 2011)

I just wish the copy/paste function for pictures worked like it does on every other message forum I belong to.  Copy the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 tagged link from my photobucket account and paste it directly into my reply.  Much easier than being forced to use the upload picture button.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2011)

I used to use Photobucket, and had nothing but trouble.

Then I went to "Tinyurl"---not near as much trouble.

But I have found it much easier to go without any of those outside accounts.

Plus if you look at some of the older threads, photobucket has removed their pictures (for some reason), so you end up with captions describing pictures that are no longer there.

Not saying photobucket doesn't work good for some, but the built in thing works Great for me.

Bear


----------



## thestealth (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't think photobucket removes the pictures, (unless they're naughty), I think people delete them or move them around within their account.  I like photobucket because this isn't the only forum I share pictures, but it is the only one that doesn't allow img tags.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 26, 2011)

I like the ability to upload directly into the thread without having to go through the hasle of getting the Photobucket HTML code and pasting.  I still do that on occasion but only when it is something I can't find on  my desktop computer.


----------



## shooter1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I agree that I prefer to use the insert image rather than photobucket, just easier for me. Not sure what has changed recently with the site but I can actually post and reply again, Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks Jeff!


----------



## fife (Apr 26, 2011)

I have not had any trouble with the site as of yet.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 26, 2011)

We've been working hard to get a lot of the kinks worked out.. good to hear that you guys are noticing. I'm sure we'll always have something that we can do a little better but then that's called progress and that's a good thing!

Thanks for the kind words.. it means a lot!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 27, 2011)

I love the insert image function. The photo's are on my computer and easy to retrieve. Much better than photobucket. IMHO.


----------



## thestealth (Apr 27, 2011)

I guess I'm the only one that posts pictures to multiple forums then and would rather not have to upload them to multiple sites...


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 27, 2011)

You can actually use photobucket just fine following the instructions below.. it's pretty simple as you will see and you don't have to add the images to the albums on here if you don't want to. Let me know if you have further questions..

*Embed Images From Another Site Using The On Site Image Tool*


Click the Insert/Upload Image button.

The Image Tool will open.  At the top of the tool, click the "Image URL" tab.

To embed an image file from another site, paste in the URL to an image in the top field.  From Photobucket copy and paste the "Direct Link".  From most other sites, copy the address from the address bar of your browser.

You will also see a check box to "Save a copy to my default album" - if you check this box, you will see the uploaded image in your default album.  From there, you will be able to move it into another album or edit the title, description, etc.

Click "OK" and the image will be inserted into your post or article. 
*Embed Images From Another Site Using Cut And Paste*

_This work flow is only available in the rich text editor._


On any website, open the page with the image of your choice.  Highlight the image.  In some browsers, you will need to start with the cursor outside of the image and then drag it over the image to select the image.

Use your keyboard Copy function (Ctrl+C on PC computers, Cmd-C or Apple-C on a Mac) to copy the image.

In an open forum thread reply box or article, place your cursor within the text box.  Use your keyboard Paste function (Ctrl+V on PC computers, Cmd-V or Apple-V on a Mac) to paste the image into the window.


----------



## meateater (Apr 27, 2011)

I used to use photobucket, now I just use the insert image, just easier to eliminate an additional step.


----------



## bassman (Apr 27, 2011)

thestealth said:


> I guess I'm the only one that posts pictures to multiple forums then and would rather not have to upload them to multiple sites...


It's easy if you post on your other forum first, then just copy and paste from the other forum to this one.  Works good for me.


----------



## thestealth (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks guys.  I do know how to post pictures...I just miss the


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2011)

meateater said:


> I used to use photobucket, now I just use the insert image, just easier to eliminate an additional step.


Yup,

It's kinda like an AMNS-----It's so easy, even a Bear can do it !

Bear


----------



## thestealth (Apr 28, 2011)

The Rich Text Editor worked great, thanks for the tip Jeff!
 


TulsaJeff said:


> _This work flow is only available in the rich text editor._


----------

